# fatties



## steelman18 (Aug 1, 2011)

can some one make up 5 or 6 fatties then frezze them till you are ready6 to smoke them


----------



## roller (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes vacum seal is best.


----------



## meateater (Aug 1, 2011)

Roller said:


> Yes vacum seal is best.


X2


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 31, 2012)

Absolutely, I am getting ready to make some for my hunting trip to Oregon. Works great, I take them out toss them in the cooler for the trip over, they are thawed by the time I get there and am ready to smoke them.


----------

